# Do you dress your boy?



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm starting to get my inventory ready for all the fall shows and such and I'm wondering how many people really dress their boys. I'm always getting requests for more boy things but it just seems like I don't see many boys running around in clothes. So I'm curious, if you have a boy do you dress him? Do you prefer "little boy" type clothes or more of the "tough guy" type? I'm always actively on the hunt for more clothes for Bella, but do you do that with a boy or is it more of if you just happen to come across something you'll get it. Please forgive my ignorance with this. I've had males before but they were big dogs and nobody was really dressing dogs at that time.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I do dress my boy, but it's really hard to find cute stuff for males. I don't really like "tough guy" clothes for Boo,but I'm sure there are some that do prefer that look. I prefer cute or little boyish but not overly cutesy. When I do find boy things to my liking, I snap them up. I even find it hard to find fabric I like for boys.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I dress Cody.... he has a lot of jersey and tank tops...he also has t-shirts & 2 polos...I try to color coordinate him with Mia.







Puppy Zzang has a lot of cute boy clothes that you may want to carry.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I only dress Ollie for practical reasons--when it's winter and it's cold. We have long winters here and I like to walk him daily so he needs a sweater. Also, in the winters after he's bathed and dried he is sometimes a little chilly so I'll put a sweater on him for a while. I also like to put some type of shoes on him in the winter to avoid his feet getting all gunky and full of stuff on the winter ground that shouldn't be near him like road salt, antifreeze from people's cars, etc. I have these booties that look like latex balloons (lol) I forget what they're called but they stay on really well.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> I dress Cody.... he has a lot of jersey and tank tops...he also has t-shirts & 2 polos...I try to color coordinate him with Mia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll probably give them a try. I think the price will be perfect for the people that just happen to stop by and try something. My goal is to stay affordable.



> I only dress Ollie for practical reasons--when it's winter and it's cold. We have long winters here and I like to walk him daily so he needs a sweater. Also, in the winters after he's bathed and dried he is sometimes a little chilly so I'll put a sweater on him for a while. I also like to put some type of shoes on him in the winter to avoid his feet getting all gunky and full of stuff on the winter ground that shouldn't be near him like road salt, antifreeze from people's cars, etc. I have these booties that look like latex balloons (lol) I forget what they're called but they stay on really well.[/B]



I was just looking at those booties yesterday! I was wondering how well they would stay on. I'm glad you brought those up. Maybe I'll bring in some of those too.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I dress Catcher occasionally, especially if we go out. I like all sorts of things for him, depending on my mood. Even a pretty pink shirt, too. Unless it is an actual dress, I don't mind him looking pretty!









[attachment=24151:attachment]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo hates clothes period. If it is cold out though I wil put a little something on him, but for the most part he hates it.
ANDREA


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

Of course you can dress boys up!! Eddie has a few little outfits and they're so adorable. He has his little ganster like puffy jacket, a few jumpers (my fav), a t shirt and he's getting a football jersey.I am always looking out for new things to buy him, so yes you definantly can dress up boys!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am more the practical type too, I only dress the boys in the colder months if they go outside or for a drive, they both like to wear their sweaters and keep cosy and warm







Other than that they are usually naked


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> I'm starting to get my inventory ready for all the fall shows and such and I'm wondering how many people really dress their boys. I'm always getting requests for more boy things but it just seems like I don't see many boys running around in clothes. So I'm curious, if you have a boy do you dress him? Do you prefer "little boy" type clothes or more of the "tough guy" type? I'm always actively on the hunt for more clothes for Bella, but do you do that with a boy or is it more of if you just happen to come across something you'll get it. Please forgive my ignorance with this. I've had males before but they were big dogs and nobody was really dressing dogs at that time.[/B]



I bought quite a few outfits for my older boys, Cloud and Clouseau, because they seemed to need the extra layer of protection. Also, as Clouseau's meds got to him he had to wear a belly band some and I wanted something to make that look less odd, so we bought several t-shirts for him. 

Anyway, we bought t-shirts, jackets, and sweaters. My favorite of these were probably the jackets and I would say they were sporty. 

Cadeau has a little denim and corduroy vest that serves as his harness. I love it so much I bought the next size up as well so when he grows out of it I will still have one. I also bought the hat that goes with it. 
[attachment=24154:attachment]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie has lots of clothes, but he only gets dressed once in a while.
It's hard with the boys...I like the "I See Spot" tee shirts - they fit very nicely

Here he is in his formal wear
[attachment=24152:attachment]

This is his "I See Spot" tee - this is my favorite shirt for him
[attachment=24153:attachment]

I am going to buying more of these tee shirts for him, they're easy to put on and they fit him really well.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes Perri wears clothes. I only like the cute preppy stuff though, I think the "tough" stuff looks silly on a little dog like a Malt, besideds it doesn't fit Perri's personality. I have to actively look for stuff though, as it's much harder to find it for boys. I think that's great you're thinking about carrying more boy things!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I dress Catcher occasionally, especially if we go out. I like all sorts of things for him, depending on my mood. Even a pretty pink shirt, too. Unless it is an actual dress, I don't mind him looking pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, Sher, Catcher is sooo handsome! You should give us more pictures of him. I love his face.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> I dress Catcher occasionally, especially if we go out. I like all sorts of things for him, depending on my mood. Even a pretty pink shirt, too. Unless it is an actual dress, I don't mind him looking pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is adorable!







If I had a boy that's how he'd be dressed.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I fully intend to dress my little boy in shirts if he allows it


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey only wears clothes for pictures, sweaters in winter for his walks only, and when we have guests or are invited somewhere. he only keeps it on for 10-15 min. The problem with most boy shirts are that they are not short enough on the bottom part for him to do his business







so I don't even buy them anymore. I personally like the tough guy clothes. OR I considered dressing him up as a girl







well I want to do it just once







haven't done it yet


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't dress Pico for around the house but I do like to dress him to go somewhere or if someone is coming over. He has a fishing vest for when we go to the beach, a Hawaiian shirt for air travel, a blue tennis sweater for visiting friends and a NEW red chenille sweater for winter that Fay knit for him. 

I am an impulse shopper.....if I see something I like and it's in his size I will get it but usually it's not in his size so I save a ton of $$$$.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

My boys wear clothes , but complain if they have sleeves . I like dressing them in BOY outfits , nothing sissy . When my new Morkie comes home , he is getting dressed from day one - he is doll sized after all . Sarah


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't have a boy but Cosy likes to see the boys dressed up or not!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker and pixel both get dressed for work every morning....pixel has way more clothes but thats b/c there isnt a lot out there for boys. i like to coordinate them which also makes it difficult. if they dont match i hear it from my staff lol. and ive been way too busy to make them more clothes


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I dress my two yorkie boys, Scampers and Brownie all the time. I do prefer the cute boy clothes opposed to the tough boy clothes, nothing too girly but nothing rough either. I always have a hard time finding cute boy clothes or a variety of boy clothes that I like.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

If Tanner would wear clothes, I'd dress him everyday to go to work with me (coordinating with my outfit, of course). Sassy's Mommy made him a very nice vest that matched Sassy's dress, they were adorable, and I keep saying I'm going to make him some more, just haven't got around to it. I have found that the vest is very practical because anything with sleeves just doesn't work, he walks right out of 'em.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex loves being dressed up! He carries himself differently when he is dressed, very proudly! He has polos, t-shirts, handmade sweaters, pjs, a tux, all kinds of outfits!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Hmmmm, does Wookie get dressed? Not at home usually but going out yes most times.

We like both CUTE and Tough.

First time I dressed him I think he was overwhelmed. Now whenever it's dressing time, he jumps for joy, coz he knows that means "bye bye". hehehe


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=399088
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is some of the stuff that Cody has from Puppy Zzang and other tanks...he has lots more.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hoodies, Hoodies, Hoodies. Bentley loves sporty stuff. I looks great in stripes and funky colours.


----------

